# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 11/1/20



## jd56 (Nov 1, 2020)

Happy Halloween!

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 1, 2020)

I picked up this collection.


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 1, 2020)

not original but a nice display piece.


----------



## iceman (Nov 1, 2020)

Old speedometer that I know nothing about. I would appreciate any info about the era this was used, or who made it. it is marked HMA on the face. Thanks


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 1, 2020)

So my wife wanted to go to the local thrift stores yesterday...I like to poke around them too, ya never know what you'll find!
We stopped at the Food Bank Thrift Store, and they sometimes have old bikes out by their Barn. I walked over & there was nothing of real interest to me. Just some old rusty Dept. store MTBs.. We went in & my wife found a 2006 Mexican made Fender Srat! I was so pleased, and as we were leaving the building, I glanced over at the Barn again, & they had just put out another bike which caught my eye. Turns out it was a 1981 Puch Trak-Pro! Kinda out of the ordinary to find one of these & in such good condition!


























































When I was loading them in the truck I exclaimed to my wife "Now I have something for Sunday's Show & Tell!!" Hope ya'll like my scores ...all for under $200


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 1, 2020)

My recently acquired goodies!!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 1, 2020)

kirk thomas said:


> I picked up this collection.View attachment 1294601
> 
> View attachment 1294602
> 
> ...



Whoa! How many bikes is that?


----------



## blincoe (Nov 1, 2020)

No bicycle stuff, started doing my back yard.  Block wall first and lower my grass area 4 inches.


----------



## blincoe (Nov 1, 2020)

More pictures.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 1, 2020)

A few DELTA  Sentinel tail lights?  never seen them with this style mount, maybe axel or seat post mount


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 1, 2020)

I keep looking for bikes and toys but I keep finding RC cars  lately .


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 1, 2020)

I turned a friend onto a Shelby and he purchased it.  2 months pass by and he
decided that he wanted something that had a little more paint on it and gave me a call.  I went against my best judgment and took the bike off of his hands.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 1, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> I turned a friend onto a Shelby and he purchased it. 2 months pass by and he
> decided that he wanted something that had a little more paint on it and gave me a call. I went against my best judgment and took the bike off of his hands.
> 
> View attachment 1294771
> ...




[emoji15]

Yep worst judgment call Chris
Clear your conscious and pass it over to me - LOL

BEAUTIFUL with all the patina and rust !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 1, 2020)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Whoa! How many bikes is that?



There is 41 boys and 29 girls counting frames. Plus enough parts to put the frames back together. Plus lots of extra parts. I got them all in the one side of a 2 stall garage. They dont take up much room


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 1, 2020)

Picked up a'40 DX original paint frame and chainguard, also came with a locking fork in the raw! Not sure what I'm going to do with it! Don't think I want to collect all the parts for another one, maybe sell it or trade for something cool like?? Maybe double bar roadster frame. Didn't come with a headbadge, but thinking he said Lincoln and can see the outline of a winged badge! Pretty nice paint!!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 1, 2020)

These two are in the mail. 











Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319

Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 1, 2020)

I bought this from Pete a week or so ago. Barry





Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Home 1-208-687-5319

Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## Sven (Nov 1, 2020)

Nothing  bicycle related. Found these war time Trains Magazines , 1948 Model Railroader magazines and a 1953 Jersey Central Lines Safety Rule Book at an estate sale. $1.00




This book is only 45 pages of rules. I have yet to read about sobriety while operating locomotives or other railroad equipment.  I'm sure today's rule book has 5 times the number of pages. Apparently it not hard at all to be fired from the railroad.


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 1, 2020)

Sven said:


> Nothing bicycle related. Found these war time Trains Magazines , 1948 Model Railroader magazines and a 1953 Jersey Central Lines Safety Rule Book at an estate sale. $1.00View attachment 1294803View attachment 1294804
> This book is only 45 pages of rules. I have yet to read about sobriety while operating locomotives or other railroad equipment. I'm sure today's rule book has 5 times the number of pages. Apparently it not hard at all to be fired from the railroad.




Clearly, Casey Jones never laid eyes on this book! [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 1, 2020)

Got a delta horn and light and battery tube for a project of mine all together!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 1, 2020)

no bike stuff lately, but I did buy a new vehicle for carrying them. retiring my 200,000 mile GMC Sonoma (S-10) for a 70,000 mile 1998 Chevrolet Blazer. this vehicle was $26,000.00 new!!! my price was like 85% off sticker price. bought new by a little old lady, I am the second owner. even have the window sticker.

I never buy new cars, I only buy older low mileage cars like this. 

4.3 V6 ! ZOOOM!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Nov 1, 2020)

Couldn’t pass up this Hiawatha that was going to sit out for another Colorado winter.


----------



## danfitz1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Too lazy to look at the serial number, but I'm guessing 1957.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 1, 2020)

Super stoked to be the first new caretaker of this grail bike in the last 30 years! Can't hardly believe it! 1936 Colson Commander


----------



## Nashman (Nov 1, 2020)

Great pics and scores fellow Cabers!! I have a wide range of things I dig, so it gets nuts. Tin cars ( usually from Japan) from the 1950's/60's are no exception. One of my faves is the 1954 Chevrolet made by Line Mar Japan. I have owned several over many years, had to sell to buy more stuff, but currently have a nice original two tone black/grey one, and purchased a KILLER yellow and orange one this last week. It came from the Son of the original owner. The original window plastic had come loose over the years but were still with the car!!!, so I re-attached them and it's ready to roll!! Display....

I also bought a Dunlop "Cry Baby" wahh/wahh...pedal that's fun, had one back in the 70's. Also scored a NOS set of EA axle lights off Bad Bob Snyder from Ebay ( in the mail) and after seeing the fork Wiselock on Chris's Shelby in this post, had to pull the trigger on Ebay for a NOS one Bad Bob had for sale. Thanks Chris, I know you did a "good deed" buying your pals Shelby, but those pics cost me money...ha!! Oh well.....


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 1, 2020)

My wild goose chase this week, after a 45 minute drive, was only to have the seller tell me “it’s gone, somebody must have stole it today”...argh.  I suspect he got a better offer in the mean time, ...a**hole, just be honest with someone!
Then I came across this set of Schwinn grips  

on some rust bent bars in a scrap pile that were absolutely petrified.  Had to keep them just to try and preserve them for the hell of it.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks Chad, you just had to outdo me!!! Now that makes my Hiawatha look like a girls bike in comparison. Great Bike! Great find!!


----------



## Nashman (Nov 1, 2020)

GenuineRides said:


> My wild goose chase this week, after a 45 minute drive, was only to have the seller tell me “it’s gone, somebody must have stole it today”...argh.  I suspect he got a better offer in the mean time, ...a**hole, just be honest with someone!
> Then I came across this set of Schwinn grips  View attachment 1295032on some rust bent bars in a scrap pile that were absolutely petrified.  Had to keep them just to try and preserve them for the hell of it.



Looks like the chicken I left on the Bar-bee too long on Wednesday night. ( too many beers with my son after celebrating they are having a baby/ then multi tasking on the stove too!!) Now that's Patina. Do I see the image of the baby Jesus in the top one? These could be a BIG payout on Feebay!! That grilled cheese sandwich with Jesus image/oops it was the Virgin Mary...... went for top dollar years ago. $28,000.00










__





						Yahoo Search Results Video Search Results
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					ca.video.search.yahoo.com
				








__





						BBC NEWS | Americas | 'Virgin Mary' toast fetches $28,000
					





					news.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Nashman (Nov 1, 2020)

To be "politically correct ( hard for me?) I mean no disrespect to Christians or Cheese companies, bread companies, dentists, Tattoo artists, redheads, Kat, or anyone else who may find my humour offensive. Hey, I gotta laugh at life, better than stressing. Cheers!  Bob


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 1, 2020)

When living in Pandemic Hell, one must find some kind of escape from reality...


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 1, 2020)

Found this neon Coca Cola sign at a yard sale yesterday for 40 bux!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Oldbikes said:


> Found this neon Coca Cola sign at a yard yesterday for 40 bux!
> 
> View attachment 1295229



That Mickey needs to come to Georgia! V/r Shawn


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2020)

Got my machine gun horn from @Junkman Bob early in the week for my '39 Flying Ace and super excited!! 





 Then received a bag of axle nuts from @robert bell late Friday afternoon. About 10 pounds of what seem to fit Raleigh & Sachs axles.




Thank you both for being great to work with and excellently packed items! Will look forward to working with you again in the future!!


A quick search on CL this morning revealed a decent set of deep Monark fenders for cheap. He had a stack of others (mid & lightweight) as well but just took another balloon set as well.








Certainly nothing as cool as @saladshooter  (dang Chad, that Commander is sweet!!) but should be able to have some fun!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 1, 2020)

Finished the reclaimed wood wall, looking for tin to put at the bottom



Go cart 5 minutes from home







Karts International mini



Cheap tiller for the motor



And a 20$ crusty frame


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Super stoked to be the first new caretaker of this grail bike in the last 30 years! Can't hardly believe it! 1936 Colson Commander
> View attachment 1294909
> 
> View attachment 1294911
> ...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 7, 2020)

kirk thomas said:


> I picked up this collection.View attachment 1294601
> 
> View attachment 1294602
> 
> ...



WOW, what a haul!! So how many bikes all together? Man, you really got lucky. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 7, 2020)

Lonestar said:


> So my wife wanted to go to the local thrift stores yesterday...I like to poke around them too, ya never know what you'll find!
> We stopped at the Food Bank Thrift Store, and they sometimes have old bikes out by their Barn. I walked over & there was nothing of real interest to me. Just some old rusty Dept. store MTBs.. We went in & my wife found a 2006 Mexican made Fender Srat! I was so pleased, and as we were leaving the building, I glanced over at the Barn again, & they had just put out another bike which caught my eye. Turns out it was a 1981 Puch Trak-Pro! Kinda out of the ordinary to find one of these & in such good condition!
> 
> View attachment 1294640
> ...



WHAT A STEAL!! SCORE!!


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 8, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> WHAT A STEAL!! SCORE!!



Thank you!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 8, 2020)

Lonestar said:


> Thank you!!



So how old is the Fender Stratocaster? Looks to be in really nice shape. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 8, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> So how old is the Fender Stratocaster? Looks to be in really nice shape. Enjoy. Razin.



2006...yes, great condition. I was surprised that there weren't even any tiny cracks in the body at the neck pocket either!
Thanks!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 8, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Super stoked to be the first new caretaker of this grail bike in the last 30 years! Can't hardly believe it! 1936 Colson Commander
> View attachment 1294909
> 
> View attachment 1294911
> ...



Hey shooter. Can I borrow your horse shoe for a while? Some guys have all the luck. Really nice Commander bike. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2020)

I would call it persistence, determination, and stepping up when the opportunity arises-not luck. V/r Shawn


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 10, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I would call it persistence, determination, and stepping up when the opportunity arises-not luck. V/r Shawn



Okay Shawn. Spoken like a true Army guy. Thanks. Razin.


----------

